# Does anyone know the name of the hunting club that borders Salacoa lake



## Hittin Bombs (Apr 7, 2017)

If anyone has any info on club or contact info i would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow 246 views and not 1 reply. No one knows the name of that club?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 20, 2017)

Lots of land owners that back up to that park.
Look up 388 park rd ranger ga on the qpublic tax records for gordon Co.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you. And yes there are land owners that back up to it, but the The club I'm referring to has land is on the far end, where Brookshire rd dead ends and also on both sides of where lick Creek enters the lake. I think the club has land off of red bone Ridge also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2017)

Hittin Bombs said:


> Wow 246 views and not 1 reply. No one knows the name of that club?



We are wondering why you want to know. ?


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Apr 23, 2017)

I was trying to see if they had any openings for this upcoming year. That is all.


----------

